# Citro G-jet 700 @ The Sabatona Speedway



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi All!

CITRO G Jet 700 at Sabatona Speedway!

Plans are starting to come together for this race. We have a comitment from CITRO (Jaybo) for their participation.

Race Information:

Date: February 27th, 2010
Start time: Track opens at 10am for practice, lunch at noon, race starts at 1pm.
Cars: BSRT G Jets
Theme: NASCAR COT Bodies
Race Format: CITRO IROC Team format. Qualifying will determine seed for each driver. 3 Driver teams will be created from seed positions by race director Jaybo.
Track: Sabatona Super Speedway: www.sabatona.com
Track now features "SlotTrak" software. Should have individual power to all lanes before the race so we will not need to swap cars/positions (all cars will start on the start/finish line each heat).

Entry Fee: $20

Food and soft drinks provided.

At the end of the race, the cars used in the race will be awarded to the winning team drivers, plus 1 additional that will be raffled to a lucky racer. We will also have a 50/50 raffle.

Please RSVP (reserve space via post) asap and we will keep a running list of drivers attending.

Looking forward to seeing you all at the CITRO 700!

Stay tuned for more details!

Len
217-369-8611
[email protected]


----------

